# new to the forum



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

hi, i'm new to the forum, but have been breeding mice for about 6 or 7 months now. but anyways, hello from FL!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hello from MD! What sort of mice are you breeding?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

> Hello from MD! What sort of mice are you breeding?


Quite honestly guys, feeder mice. I don't know if I'll be shunned now, but let me just say I'm 14 and it's kind of my business. and I do enjoy the mice, and they live very happy lives. Hey, if they were not needed as feeders in the first place, they'd never have been able to live! 
but there it is. I just couldn't find a feeder mice forum. Sorry if I am misusing your site.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You will not be shunned. This is a forum for mouse enthusiasts of all kinds and people that breed feeder mice are welcomed as any other breeder. If you care for your mice and have a genuine interest in enhancing their lives then that's commendable. Welcome to the forum, hope to see you around the boards


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Lots of people on this forum breed feeders! Don't worry about it. I don't personally, but all my culls will be given to my friend who collects snakes. 
Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Like WoodWitch said, if your mice are well looked after while they are alive then that's all that matters.
Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

